# Mensa...



## penhead (Aug 29, 2007)

New Mensa Words 
 The Washington Post's Mensa Invitational once again asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition. Here are this year's winners. Read them carefully. Each is an artificial word with only one letter altered to form a real word. 

 1.Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until 
you realize it was your money to start with. 

2. Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly. 

3. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people, that stops 
bright ideas from penetrating. 
          The Bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future. 

4. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the 
subject financially impotent for an indefinite period of time. 

5. Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high. 

6. Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the 
person who doesn't get it. 

7. Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late. 

8. Hipatitis: Terminal coolness. 

9. Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.) 

10. Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is sending off all these 
really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer. 

11. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day 
consuming only things that are good for you. 

12. Glibido: All talk and no action. 

13. Dopeler Effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly. 

14. Arachnoleptic Fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after 
you've accidentally walked through a spider web. 

15. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into 
your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out. 

16. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a worm in the fruit you're eating 

And, the pick of the lot... 

17. Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an *******.


----------



## txbatons (Aug 29, 2007)

Very funny! I'll give it a shot....

Pen Kite (n): A prepackaged craft project for those wishing to sky write.

Skrew (v): The act of ruining a nice piece of wood using a dull turning tool.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are funny. But the work of geniuses? [:0] Not hardly.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle, John![]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 29, 2007)

John, those are a riot!

Frank, read closely.  No claim was made that the words were the work of geniuses; just that they were the work of Washington Post readers.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

Phoxtography (pronounced Faux tography)- taking pictures that make your pens look better than they really are!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2007)

Jon, I like it, but it might be better to actually spell it "fauxtography".[]


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 29, 2007)

I think those are funny.  And as far as the Mensa's go, the society of genius's, Folks I came real close to being a member of this group myself.  Just missed by one.  

Rob


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

Billy...me too, but the rules said to add/subtract or change only one letter!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />John, those are a riot!
> 
> Frank, read closely.  No claim was made that the words were the work of geniuses; just that they were the work of Washington Post readers.



"Mensa invitational". Enneybody can be a genius just be answering the invitation? []


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> "Mensa invitational". Enneybody can be a genius just be answering the invitation? []



No, you have to PAY TO JOIN MENSA!  This in itself should raise some question as to the intelligence of anyone claiming to be a member!

another    Po-tography....just plain bad pictures


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 29, 2007)

Jon, The $52.00 for joining Mensa is for the subscription for their magazine and news letter.  They also charge for taking the test to see if you qualify for membership.  You must rank in the top 2% of the World in intellegence to be able to join Mensa.  They try to stimulate your thinking processes thru intellectual challenges and discussions.  Like my previous post, I almost became a member.  Just missed by one




one more beer and I would have sent off for the test.[][]

Rob


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 29, 2007)

Rob,

Try again for MENSA. 

Although prob. the best known, MENSA is not the only such organization. Many sub sets have branched out (e.g. Triple Nine)and there is also an International High IQ Society (top 5%). All have similiar membership mantras.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> <br />Rob,
> 
> Try again for MENSA.
> ...



Lower standards somehow does not equate to the top or smartest in my, non-genius, mind. []  If I pay $52.00, will that make me smarter? []


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 29, 2007)

Lower standards somehow does not equate to the top or smartest in my, non-genius, mind.  If I pay $52.00, will that make me smarter?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frank

No but you will be lighter... in the pocket-book.  Extra beer will make you think you are smarter.  I am glad I stopped 0ne short. LOL

Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />Billy...me too, but the rules said to add/subtract or change only one letter!



Rules... we don't need no stinkin' rules!


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Billy, I knew you were a bandit in the Sierra Madres.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Frank, paying $52 will make you smarter.  I just PM'd you the address.  Trust me, it only looks like my address. []


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> <br />They try to stimulate your thinking processes thru intellectual challenges and discussions.



I get that here for free!


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Darn I wish I would have thought of that.  Maybe it's good I didn't have that one more beer[]

Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 29, 2007)

Rob,

I'm sure Cav will send YOU the address, too.  So, YOU can be as smart as FRANK, if you work at it and you both pay <s>Cav</s>, I mean MENSA!!

Good luck to you both.

Cav, I only want 25% - a deal at twice the price!!!


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 29, 2007)

Just for the record (you never know who's listening)my wife and I are BOTH proud members and find the local and national newsletters very interesting reading.

Like IAP (which has no regular meetings) I rarely attend meetings (which they have) as I'm just not a meeting person!!

Thanks for the posting.  I found them quite humorous.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 29, 2007)

Densa; I'm thicker than you and paid $52 to prove it[8D]


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Densa; I'm thicker than you and paid $52 to prove it[8D]




LOL!!!! Good one Skippy!!

Except isn't it really $26.00 (plus or minus a few Pence)?


----------



## thewishman (Aug 29, 2007)

Love the list!

Chris


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Frank, you can use "Bozone" as a coupon code to get a few dollars off!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Just reading this thread and writing the check has made me smarter already. It made me so smart I signed your name to the check. 




<br />


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



So obviously your spelling has improved! []


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think the original objective of this post was for MENSA bashing and I'm starting to get offended.

What is the issue here...that MENSA exists or that not everyone qualifies?  

Are none of you in any other organization that has membership qualifications (like the VFW)or charges these types of fees?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />I don't think the original objective of this post was for MENSA bashing and I'm starting to get offended.
> 
> What is the issue here...that MENSA exists or that not everyone qualifies?
> ...



Bill, I'm not sure what the original objective of the post was, except a bit of fun. I'm pretty sure nobody meant to cause offence. Personally, even if I was bright enough to qualify, I doubt that I would apply. I would rather have a sense of humour and the ability to laugh at myself. In the words of someone pretty well known in these parts.....



........Have fun, lifes hard enough[][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the original intent of the post was to have some fun.  If MENSA is offended, they should not have allowed the Washington Post to use their name in the contest.  No claim was made that MENSA members have anything to do with the "new" words.  Remember, many believe any publicity is helpful.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 31, 2007)

MENSA is an interesting organization- like most, it has members from all walks of life, with all different outlooks. I've met truckdrivers, waitresses, construction workers, police officers, and lots of other "regular folks" at chapter meetingssocials, in addition to doctors, lawyers, and other "High-end" professionals. And you get just as broad a range of personalities as I find in this forum- from the "purist" end of the spectrum, across to those that don't take anything seriously 'cept for death and taxes. Couple of quick facts- MENSA qualifications target the top 2% of the population, or an IQ of 132 or higher (depending on the test, the 132 is using the Stanford-Binet). Genius is normally considered 150 or higher, which less than 1% of the population falls into, so Mensa is not a group of "Geniuses". Another way to put it into perspective- get a group of 50 folks together, and chances are at least 1 would qualify for MENSA. Seeing how so many of the IAP members have careers related to technology, I'd be surprised if there is not a higher percentage, or concentration, in our group. Yeah, the annual dues are a bit steep. But you can meet some really fun people, with some really off-the-wall humor, at the socials. And it's cheaper than my wife and I going out twice to the movies, if you throw in popcorn and a soda. Interesting note- the local chapter for Fort Worth has the monthly "business" meeting in the hospitality room at the Coors offices (yes, the Colorado brewer Coors)in North Fort Worth, and yes, the facility does provide free beer.........


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2007)

Sly way of mentioning that you are a "near genius", Lyle!! [}][]


----------



## lwalden (Aug 31, 2007)

You know, for someone who's supposed to be a "near genius", I've got some really stupendous acts of idiocy on my track record. More than one of those started with "hey, betcha can't do this- here, someone hold my beer......."[B)][:0][B)]
My wife likes to point out that common sense contributes more to survivability than a high IQ.....[:I]


> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Sly way of mentioning that you are a "near genius", Lyle!! [}][]


----------



## Nolan (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />You know, for someone who's supposed to be a "near genius", I've got some really stupendous acts of idiocy on my track record. More than one of those started with "hey, betcha can't do this- here, someone hold my beer......."[B)][:0][B)]
> My wife likes to point out that common sense contributes more to survivability than a high IQ.....[:I]
> 
> ...



LOL now thats funny and true!![]


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />You know, for someone who's supposed to be a "near genius", I've got some really stupendous acts of idiocy on my track record. More than one of those started with "hey, betcha can't do this- here, someone hold my beer......."[B)][:0][B)]
> My wife likes to point out that common sense contributes more to survivability than a high IQ.....[:I]
> 
> ...



As I've often said, intellegence without wisdom is bliss.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />MENSA qualifications target the top 2% of the population, or an IQ of 132 or higher (depending on the test, the 132 is using the Stanford-Binet).



I'll show you mine if you show me yours [][][]   (yes, qualified, no, not a member.  Always was a point of contention between my brother and I....he got me by 3 points!)


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />I don't think the original objective of this post was for MENSA bashing and I'm starting to get offended.
> 
> What is the issue here...that MENSA exists or that not everyone qualifies?
> ...



I want to apologize if my having a little fun offended anyone.  I was trying to get a few laughs after reading the very funny list of words.  I did NOT mean for the humour to be taken literally.  I have the greatest respect for the members of Mensa, and I have been qualified to be a member since my first time in the University when I took the various tests.  I had been contacted by one of my professors who was a member of Mensa, and urged to join, but didn't then and still haven't.  I have attended 4 different universities, have two different Doctorate Degrees and one stand alone Masters degree, and yet today I find myself in a totally different field of endeavor and my degrees do not help in the least, except occupy wall space.  I am also a member of 9 different dues paying organizations and don't have time for most of them now.  Anyway, please accept my apology if I offended you or anyone else.  I shall try to refrain from humourous comments in the future, and keep things on a strictly need to know level, IF I make any more posts.

Thank You

Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rob, I think it is evident that the vast majority of the members enjoyed your post.  I didn't go to as many universities as you, and have only half as many doctorates, but I still laugh every time I read the list.

Don't let this chase you off.  Heck, have you SEEN some of the posts Old Man ed4copies and I exchange? []


----------



## palmermethod (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> <br />I think those are funny.  And as far as the Mensa's go, the society of genius's, Folks I came real close to being a member of this group myself.  Just missed by one.
> 
> Rob



As this happened almost one half century ago, I will confess my MENSA experience.

After discovering I had a very high IQ number I thought the Mensa organization might enjoy my intellectual talents. I looked up the next testing session at Univ of Chicago.

I arrived at the proper room and time but no one was around. It was the wrong Saturday. The previous week was the date.

So, as proven many times by many people, intelligence and practicle knowledge don't always go hand-in-hand.

Embarrassingly your,
Bob


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> I want to apologize if my having a little fun offended anyone.



No offense taken here Bob, 
The only one that I can think who may have been offended is shooting with blanks anyway.[}][8D][]


----------



## lwalden (Aug 31, 2007)

Sum is eleven, with no three, five, or seven.....
'course, if you subtract a point for each noteworthy act of idiocy I've engaged in, I'm likely below a 70.......
did I ever mention the ostrich incident?????[B)][:I][}][:0]


> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Sum is eleven, with no three, five, or seven.....
> 'course, if you subtract a point for each noteworthy act of idiocy I've engaged in, I'm likely below a 70.......
> did I ever mention the ostrich incident?????[B)][:I][}][:0]
> ...



looks like you got me by 7 (and my bro' by 4!)[]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by palmermethod_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



This is one of the most enlightening threads I've read around here in a long time.  Here I am reading blithely away and I come across this post.  I just about spit coffee all over my monitor.[:0]  Bob and I used to work together at a meat-grinder employer called General Cable Corporation in Westminster, CO.  We were pretty good friends too.


----------



## palmermethod (Aug 31, 2007)

Gerry...
Holy Cow! What a nice surprise. I will drop you a note off line. I looked at your website. Very handsome! Oh, and you too Gerry.
Bobbo


----------

